# Bulls Comp MTB in Bielefeld gestohlen!!!



## Gr_Flash (12. Juli 2013)

Tach,

jetzt hat es uns auch erwischt. Meinem Bruder ist heute an der Schule (Gymnasium Heepen) sein *Bulls Comp MTB* gestohlen worden.

*Merkmale:*
- Farbe: *Silber/Schwarz* (Hinterbau ist schwarz, Rest silber)
- Beschriftung: Oberrohr "Comp"; Unterrohr "Bulls"
- 26 Zoll
- Hardtail
- Rock Shox Pilot Federgabel vorn (schwarz)
- Auffällig: Vorne ist eine *mechanische Scheibenbremse mit rotem Sattel* montiert
- *Breiter Lenker samt Hörnchen*

Foto von der Mühle hab ich nicht, will den Forums-Betreiber mit Hersteller-Fotos auch nicht in die Bredouille bringen...

Bitte die Augen offenhalten, wer was sieht bitte Pn schreiben oder unter (Bi) 73930 melden.

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## halbgott (12. Juli 2013)

Wieso fährt man auch mit dem MTB zur schule ?
Um zu posen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gr_Flash (12. Juli 2013)

Dat ist ein 0815-MTB mit Schutzblechen und Beleuchtung !!! Nix mit Posen du Leuchte...

Mein Bruder ist 11 und hat mit Radsport überhaupt nichts am Hut...


----------



## halbgott (12. Juli 2013)

Gr_Flash schrieb:


> Dat ist ein 0815-MTB mit Schutzblechen und Beleuchtung !!! Nix mit Posen du Leuchte...
> 
> Mein Bruder ist 11 und hat mit Radsport überhaupt nichts am Hut...



Trotz allem ist ein MTB deutlich klauanfälliger auch wenn da schutzbleche dran hängen.


----------



## Gr_Flash (12. Juli 2013)

Alter back dir ein Eis...es ist gestohlen worden AUS ENDE. Warum, weshalb und wieso tut JETZT doch nichts mehr zur Sache.

Bitte geh woanders klug********rn, hier sollen Hinweise/Infos gepostet werden. Danke.


----------



## Waldwichtel (12. Juli 2013)

halbgott schrieb:


> Wieso fährt man auch mit dem MTB zur schule ?
> Um zu posen ?



Sinnfreier Kommentar! Was hat denn nen MTB mit Posen zu tun!? Oder meinste nen McKenzie ausm Baumarkt ist auch nen Poser-Bike da für den Laien als MTB einzuordnen?! Ich bin als Jungspund auch mit dem BMX zur Schule gefahren da mir das mehr Spaß gemacht hat und nicht weil ich Posen wollte. 

Sorry Micha, ich drück euch die Daumen dass das Bike wieder auftaucht. Tippe bei den Tätern aber eher auf Jugendliche oder nen Einzeltäter, da das Bike nicht ins Schema professioneller Diebesbanden passt.


----------



## Gr_Flash (13. Juli 2013)

@_Waldi_

Bike wurde laut Sicherheitsdienst der Schule innerhalb von 3 Sekunden geknackt und entwendet - die entsprechenden Leutz (klischeemäßig mit russichem Akzent) kamen mit ihren >120kg nicht mehr hinterher...

Wir schauen jetzt bei ebay + Kleinanzeigen, viel mehr kannst du eh nicht machen (Anzeige bereits erstattet).

Greetz,
Micha

PS: Baumheide bereits abgefahren...


----------



## Flying_Elvis (13. Juli 2013)

Mein Tip

Jeder 1. SA im Monat ist Hobbymarkt in Verl, dort hat ein Bekannter das gestohlene MTB seines Sohnes (ebenfalls Bulls 08/15 MTB an der Schule gestohlen) wiedergefunden.

Viel Glück!


----------



## wolfi (15. Juli 2013)

Flying_Elvis schrieb:


> Mein Tip
> 
> Jeder 1. SA im Monat ist Hobbymarkt in Verl, dort hat ein Bekannter das gestohlene MTB seines Sohnes (ebenfalls Bulls 08/15 MTB an der Schule gestohlen) wiedergefunden.
> 
> Viel Glück!




der hobbymarkt ist in KAUNITZ.... nicht verl...
sorry, lokalpatriotismus eines ex-verlers

ich hoffe ihr bekommt das rad wieder!
die polizeiliche quote der wiederbeschaffung ist leider äusserst gering.
da werden die diebstähle (leider) nur verwaltet.
sinn macht es auch sich mal mit offenen augen in der nähe des bielefelder bahnhofs zu bewegen. dort haben wir vor mehr als 10 jahren das rad meiner frau "wiedergefunden"... aber bitte nicht alleine dort rumgehen!!!
viel glück!
gruß
wolfi


----------



## Gr_Flash (17. Juli 2013)

Ja, die Polizei wird die Ermittlungen nächste Woche mit Sicherheit einstellen - 2 Wochen müssen auch reichen 

Den Tip mit dem Bahnhof werde ich mal aufnehmen - komme da eh öfters vorbei.

Gruß,
Michael


----------

